
Show HN: Gifs in iTerm - kwl
https://github.com/levthedev/gif_term
======
anonfunction
If you like this you'll love gifi[1] which plays a gif instead of npm's
loading bar.

1\. [https://github.com/vdemedes/gifi](https://github.com/vdemedes/gifi)

~~~
_will
that's pretty sweet. I'd use a similar thing for Bundler if one existed.

------
51582
iTerm is so far ahead of terminal; I'm surprised Apple hasn't just bought them
ala Reddit & AlienBlue.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
I personally prefer that iTerm is open source and run by the community. I
trust the software more, and I trust that the community will direct efforts
into the features people want the most.

Speaking of features of iTerm, iTerm actually supports doing this natively
with gifs, as opposed to first converting the image to ascii art:

[https://www.iterm2.com/features.html#inline-
images](https://www.iterm2.com/features.html#inline-images)

Cool project nonetheless!

